# Does Anyone Else Think This Rep Meter Could Be Abused?



## BII (May 13, 2004)

It seems that if you disagree with a moderator or otherwise get on his/her bad side, said moderator could use this rep thing against you. For fear of retribution, I'll just say it _could_ happen.

Can another moderator help _if_ this situation were to occur?

I think this kind of thing would hamper open dialog, not encourage it.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

It only hurts if you actually care about your rep.

And yes, it could be abused.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

niky said:


> It only hurts if you actually care about your rep.
> 
> And yes, it could be abused.



it IS abused..mods may deny it, but it is...and i have a pretty good example of it..(a real one)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

bII said:


> It seems that if you disagree with a moderator or otherwise get on his/her bad side, said moderator could use this rep thing against you. For fear of retribution, I'll just say it _could_ happen.
> 
> Can another moderator help _if_ this situation were to occur?
> 
> I think this kind of thing would hamper open dialog, not encourage it.


Yea it could be abused but you have 100 points. Your not screwed till you get down to 1. If you get their, you must be rather argumentative. It really isnt a huge thing. I wouldnt worry too much about it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> it IS abused..mods may deny it, but it is...and i have a pretty good example of it..(a real one)


 With the rep points you have , I'd say you pissed somebody off good.....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i think if you went from 100 to 0 that quick, scott might have to have a looksie... and the mods do run this place, if they dont like you, you may as well not come round here...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i got knocked 7 rep points by a certain moderator .. one was for just asking a question.

the other 2 i got was from scott for i did a no no which i deserved.. but the other 7 i didnt feel like that was right.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I still got one in the bank so I'm alright. I try to watch myself. I'm even helping out in the Newbie Section now-a-days


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

bII said:


> It seems that if you disagree with a moderator or otherwise get on his/her bad side, said moderator could use this rep thing against you. For fear of retribution, I'll just say it _could_ happen.
> 
> Can another moderator help _if_ this situation were to occur?
> 
> I think this kind of thing would hamper open dialog, not encourage it.


There is a system of checks and balances in place, so there's nothing to worry about and no need to make a thread whining about it. So, get over it.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> it IS abused..mods may deny it, but it is...and i have a pretty good example of it..(a real one)


PM me.

If anyone feels they have received bad rep for something, PM me. I'll examine the evidence and pass it along to Scott if I feel you actually have been wronged. If I don't feel the mod was wrong though, do not continue to whine about it to me.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

bII said:


> It seems that if you disagree with a moderator or otherwise get on his/her bad side, said moderator could use this rep thing against you. For fear of retribution, I'll just say it _could_ happen.


LOL, fear of retribution? People seem to get so uptight about reputation and the fear of banning. Do you realize how much someone has to screw up to get their account permanently banned? Relax, you have anything to worry about.



> Can another moderator help _if_ this situation were to occur?


No, but I can. Mods don't have the ability to retract feedback. You need an admin to get involved. *edit* Just read FCS's post. Yes, you can contact a mod. They can't edit or delete feedback, but can let an admin know.



> I think this kind of thing would hamper open dialog, not encourage it.


It hasn't discouraged open dialog in the two months since the rep system was implemented that I'm aware. The mods have been instructed and reminded repeatedly that negative rep should only be given out to someone who is breaking the rules.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> it IS abused..mods may deny it, but it is...and i have a pretty good example of it..(a real one)


Let's see it. You've only received 3 comments since the revised version of the rep system went online. I don't see a problem with any of them.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Oh, and if you really wanted to *boost* your rep without fear, you'd spend more time in the newbie section helping out, giving intelligent answers, not flaming and being welcoming in general rather than sitting in here and complaining.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

BlankgazeX said:


> the mods do run this place, if they dont like you, you may as well not come round here...


Technically I'm not a mod, but there are some people on the forums I don't like. No, I won't cite any examples. However, I don't cause them any trouble.

Basically, I'm disagreeing with your statement. I'm reasonable enough to be objective. As long as a member plays by the rules we have in place, they're more than welcome to remain.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

My intent is not to "whine" or complain, I just wanted to see what others thought about it. I do help new people (over in the B11/B12/KN13 and the E-Series forums). As far as hampering open dialog, let me refine that to mean, one would be less inclined to disagree with those who can lower your rep. But again, I just wanted to see if I was the only one thinking the same way, or others had the same feeling I did.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, to make it simple, the people who have rep. points taken away and are under 100 or lower than most are going to complain about it. But those are also the, for the most part, members who are making the stupid comments, snide remarks, and start arguing with other members for no reason other than to just argue.

Those who are at 100 or higher, myself included, could give two shits less about it. If you keep your nose clean, you'll be fine. If you're an ass, you deserve it.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

^agreed

just be decent to people and you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

bII said:


> My intent is not to "whine" or complain, I just wanted to see what others thought about it. I do help new people (over in the B11/B12/KN13 and the E-Series forums). As far as hampering open dialog, let me refine that to mean, one would be less inclined to disagree with those who can lower your rep. But again, I just wanted to see if I was the only one thinking the same way, or others had the same feeling I did.


Try to look at the situation from our viewpoint. What advantage could there possibly be by discriminating against members with differing opinions? If that type of corruption were to occur amongst the site administration it would do a lot of damage to this forum. The rep system is designed to give some enforcement to the rules of this site, and nothing more. As FCS wrote, there are checks and balances to ensure it is used properly.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I <3 rep points.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Rep points rawks!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

FCS said:


> PM me.
> 
> If anyone feels they have received bad rep for something, PM me. I'll examine the evidence and pass it along to Scott if I feel you actually have been wronged. If I don't feel the mod was wrong though, do not continue to whine about it to me.


If you continue to whine when he says stop whining, he'll turn you into a chicken or a robot. Look what he did to -Silvia-!




FCS said:


> Oh, and if you really wanted to *boost* your rep without fear, you'd spend more time in the newbie section helping out, giving intelligent answers, not flaming and being welcoming in general rather than sitting in here and complaining.


Ill vouch, it works and it's also really nice when you go to a new forum and senior members welcome you and offer a helping hand for any problems.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the rep system rocks. You can tell who gives posts worth a crap and who doesn't. I saw a newbie who already had lost 10 points by posting in the Datsun section about claiming he had a 1917 Model T with 30" wooden spinners. It's nice to know about what you are getting into before you post in one of their threads. Or well I dunno. I like it and whoever doesn't is just worried that they'll be next. As long as you obide by the rules you have absolutely nothing to worry about so don't get all uptight.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Here's the trick: Buying a contributor account makes you immune from losing rep points, and makes you more susceptible to getting positive points


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Shawn said:


> Here's the trick: Buying a contributor account makes you immune from losing rep points, and makes you more susceptible to getting positive points


I'd offer that as a benefit if I could, but the rules aren't any different for contributors.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Scott said:


> Technically I'm not a mod, but there are some people on the forums I don't like. No, I won't cite any examples. However, I don't cause them any trouble.
> 
> Basically, I'm disagreeing with your statement. I'm reasonable enough to be objective. As long as a member plays by the rules we have in place, they're more than welcome to remain.




i didnt mean it that way, i basically was saying that if you do something that the mods deep unappropriate, then your going to get neg rep... the rep will only be out for breaking the rules not disagreeing with opinions. if you break the rules too many times the mods will ask you to leave by taking off rep points... play by the rules or take your ball and go home...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Shawn said:


> Here's the trick: Buying a contributor account makes you immune from losing rep points, and makes you more susceptible to getting positive points



Unofficial spokesperson for NF contributor accounts. :thumbup:


----------

